# SUPER NOOB QUESTIONS



## juneau (Jun 4, 2006)

can anyone tell me the different size of enlargements? i only know

...
4x6


----------



## bethany138 (Jun 4, 2006)

what
lol..

http://www.mpix.com/productsinfo.aspx

That is digital prints...not really a darkroom questions...put ya know..lol


----------



## Unimaxium (Jun 4, 2006)

The most common sizes in inches are 4x6, 8x10, and 11x14


----------



## motcon (Jun 4, 2006)

5x7 and 6x9 are also quite popular.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 4, 2006)

if you do darkroom you can do any size you want... well that you can afford.


----------



## JamesD (Jun 4, 2006)

Don't forget 4X5, 6X4.5, and 6X6...


----------

